
Cinema Seating Preview - hising
http://tympanus.net/Development/SeatPreview/
======
vinay427
This is normal in many countries outside the US. I've used it and had positive
experiences in India, for instance. It at least favors those who plan ahead
and buy tickets sooner, along with limiting necessary waiting time at the
theater to get good seats. Imagine the chaos if airplanes had open seating...

The main benefits as the Slate article points out are for theater owners
(concession sales and pre-film advertising). I'd at least like to see the
choice of local theaters with reserved seating.

[http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2013/08/movie_...](http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2013/08/movie_theater_seating_why_don_t_american_theaters_have_reserved_seating.html)

------
Psyonic
This is cool, but might actually decrease attendance. I've been in some IMAX
seats I definitely would not have bought if I'd known how acute the screen
angle would be.

I wonder if theaters will be interested.

